# Breeding Conditions



## grd1984 (Apr 3, 2004)

What are the perfect breeding conditions? Ph, temp, everything, what is the ideal water conditions to stimulate breeding? Thanks


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

just taking a stab at it , but my guess would be , 82-84 degrees,

ph-6.8
nitrites -0

lol thats wut my tank is and im pretty sure thats close to bein prefect ofr p's


----------

